# """Looking for on Remote coding Possition""".



## yeima26@yahoo.com

Yeima Perez  
786-301-3508
yeima26@yahoo.com


Seeking for an on Remote coding Possition, either partime or full time.
A company that will allows me to keep growing professionally and keep earning experience withing the coding field.Willing to work at any time.
i'm very professional, always meet dead line, team player, communicative,and always open to any task. Your company will be happy to have someone like me in your team.... 

Professional Profile
- Knowledge in ICD- 9, CPT HCPCS, HIPPA egulation, revenue cycle, Medical Terminology,anatomy and physiology.
- Experience in Coding, claim examination, billing and knowledge of insurance policies and practices, 
- Medical Office managed care experience
- Excellent verbal and written communication skills
- EMR Experience
- Sofware knowledge
- Bilingual, English and Spanish
- ICD- 10 
- On Remote experience
- Carecloud care 360
- Enclinicals 3m

                   Education
- Certifies Professional Coder ( CPC )
- Medical Auditor ( MA )
- Massage Therapist ( LMT )
- Medical Assistant ( MA )
- ICD- 10 Certified
                 Experience

PASTEUR MEDICAL
- codinf and review of patient's medical records to ensure procedures and HCC capture
- indentifying codinf issues and conduct HCC and HEDIS MEASSUREMENTS.


HUMANA
- Responsible for review patient record to ensure all HCC are capture and Assing the correct HEDIS as well
- Coding Adults and Pediatrics.

HEALTHSUN
- Auditing medical record and relevant reports to verify the existence of all need components, including health record, test results, Hospital Records, Operative Reports and other procedures.
- Assign and input the correct Hedis Meassurements and Diagnostic procedure code.
- Auditing medical records to ensure that all risk adjusted chronic condition have been properly documented and coded twice per calender year Jan-June
Dec- July
- identifying any coding issue.
- Review Clear Vision Report (GAP) to either rule out or capture any new chronic condition reported by other health plan or hospital.
- Review Ascender Report to ensure all Hedis Measurement have been met.
- Analyze billing to improve coding data accuracy for medicare compliance reimbursement.


----------



## ChrisZim

*just a friendly correction*

good luck with your hunt, just an FYI - position is spelled wrong above (it's correct) here


----------



## river1

Please do a spell check on your resume or have someone to double check.


----------

